# Would this be the right forum for...:



## LeeCHeSSS (Feb 21, 2002)

...advertising my site?

It focusses on ONLINE role-playing. So if you are one of those people who wants to play, but can't manage to find others who share your interest (and/or time), come over to http://www.online-roleplaying.com

PS. If this isn't the right place for this post, I apologise.


----------



## LeeCHeSSS (Mar 7, 2007)

Bumpity bump...

Don't shoot me if I shouldn't have done this


----------

